

Ask HN: Alternative to Bittorent Sync? - ritonlajoie

Hi,<p>I tried to use bittorent sync to share a folder containing hundreds of thousands of files &lt; 100KB each. This didn&#x27;t work well, as it&#x27;s taking more than 15 hours to synchronize. Size is 15GB only. A 2GB tar.gz file in bittorent sync takes 10 Minutes to sync. (I have a 100Mbps connection up&#x2F;down)<p>So, I&#x27;m looking at an alternative, that is :<p>0) Free
1) Auto update clients&#x27;s folders when master is updated
2) write and read&#x2F;only features : I create a folder (I have the write key), and people sync to it but read only
3) ability to handle small files
4) easy to use for windows users without a big knowledge
5) ability to distribute terabytes of data
6) Should work on windows<p>It seems Aerofs is out of the loop since it&#x27;s a paid solution.
Please don&#x27;t tell me about rsync, it&#x27;s out of scope (point 4), etc..<p>I can see into other P2P stuff like these swarm softwares, etc, if they offer read only that it !<p>Thanks !
======
JasonSage
Are you connected to the Windows users over a LAN or intranet of some kind? If
so, you might look into something like the HomeGroup feature in Windows, or
even a simple remote connection. Essentially, users browse or navigate to the
folder as if it is on their local computer even if it is not.

~~~
ritonlajoie
Thanks for your answer. Users are connected through the net though

